# Insulation on Basement Ceiling



## troyce1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Matt, is the house drafty or cold, or are you just concerned?

If you are worried about moisture you could rip it out and do foam (more expensive) or just replace it with the vapor barrier facing the right way.

Im also in Baltimore and experienced with the row houses here. If you need a insulation contractor send me a message.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures will certainly help in this case as well.

Are the ribbon/band joist sealed up nicely?


----------



## standmatt (Oct 3, 2012)

The house itself isn't particularly cold or drafty I'm really just concerned about the moisture buildup on the insulation down there. I guess I'm not even sure that I need insulation on that floor, the space doesn't get very cold.

However, while I'm thinking about it, the very back corner of the house does seem to have a cold draft sort of coming out of the bottom of the wall if that makes sense.

I'm not sure how the band joist applies to masonry walls...but I don't see anything that looks like a traditional band joist to me, maybe I'm missing something. I'll drag some lights down there and get better pictures tomorrow, but a few are below to give you some sense of what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a throw back there.

Probably a crawl that was excavated. How old is the home?


----------

